# Let's go burling!



## justallan (Feb 18, 2016)

I'd put this in upcoming events, but I enjoy the discussion and may be looking for some help.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Sprung (Feb 18, 2016)

That definitely looks like something I'd like a slice or two of!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## justallan (Feb 18, 2016)

Here's some more that want to come home.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 5 | Sincere 1


----------



## Sprung (Feb 18, 2016)

Looks like I need to borrow a truck and make a trip to Montana!  You think my 8 months pregnant wife would mind me being gone for a week or so?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## justallan (Feb 18, 2016)

Granted that would probably be the best time to go, she may not understand and I'm thinking she probably wouldn't be impressed with the idea to tag along and do the cooking for us either

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## gman2431 (Feb 18, 2016)

Im sure there would be lots of volunteers to help with those!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tclem (Feb 18, 2016)

Not sure any of that is any good. But I'll check it out and let you know if you send it to me

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## justallan (Feb 18, 2016)

gman2431 said:


> Im sure there would be lots of volunteers to help with those!



I'm thinking of putting together a day or so get together and share some of what I do and give a few people a chance to see this end of what goes on in this whole deal.

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 18, 2016)

Watch it- I might take ya up- you are within driving range... barely. Cool burls allan.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Feb 18, 2016)

justallan said:


> I'm thinking of putting together a day or so get together and share some of what I do and give a few people a chance to see this end of what goes on in this whole deal.



Sounds like fun! 

Just remember I still can pimp the wife out and get that shoulder healed up, i also work for burl wood so you could be getting a massage while watching me work! good deal eh?!?!

Reactions: Funny 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## justallan (Feb 18, 2016)

I'm actually waiting at the physical therapist's office right now. The surgery got sidetracked in hopes that this will work and I'd sure be happy if it does

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## gman2431 (Feb 18, 2016)

Sure hope it works for you! beats getting cut...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (Feb 18, 2016)

I don't know how you are going to get anything done with all that white stuff everywhere. If that stuff gets on your skin for too long you could go blind .... ... or even die.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 8


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 18, 2016)

Crazy cool burls!!!! Any idea what the species is?


----------



## justallan (Feb 18, 2016)

@Kevin that's just a bit that hasn't melter. It's 60 degrees today.
Greg, it's box elder.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 18, 2016)

Wow, those are going to be cool, the ones at the base should be very nice. Dig em up!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Kevin (Feb 18, 2016)

justallan said:


> @Kevin that's just a bit that hasn't melter. It's 60 degrees today.
> Greg, it's box elder.



I guarantee that white stuff is not 60 degrees. It's below 32 degrees. It's still deadly be careful out there.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 18, 2016)

Crack 'em open! Can't wait! Chuck


----------



## DKMD (Feb 18, 2016)

gman2431 said:


> ...so you could be getting a massage while watching me work! good deal eh?!?!



You burl hunters are kinda kinky...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 18, 2016)

DKMD said:


> You burl hunters are kinda kinky...



Look who is talkin......

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 3


----------



## David Van Asperen (Feb 18, 2016)

If your work day lines up for me I will be there. AWESOME wood and a super idea for a get-to -gather


----------



## davduckman2010 (Feb 18, 2016)

oh boy allens found another fugly one . kill it-- its to messed up to live

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## justallan (Feb 18, 2016)

I'm pretty sure that I posted some of these last year and never got a chance to mess with them. This is in the same spot that @norman vandyke and myself got a tree.
@David Van Asperen I have Sundays off and would make that the day for most of the fun and take either Saturday or Monday off also. With the weather here and calving season about to start it would probably only be a Sunday if we did anything before the middle of June. Worse come to worse there's still the couple that I found in the pasture by my house.


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 18, 2016)

Oh mannnn....why do you have to live sooo faaar away.....dag nabit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 18, 2016)

You're gonna be in hog heaven once you get em cut and hauled your mill !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Feb 19, 2016)

That would be a mighty long drive for me but if it weren't for the wife and kids I would do it! That looks like a lot of fun!


----------



## norman vandyke (Feb 19, 2016)

I want to go burling but I haven't had time to do it myself lately. Damn dinner looking burls there. I saw a house siren the street with a big ol' box elder burl stump sitting I their front yard. Problem is, bunch of banches growing out of it and they probably want to keep it. Need to figure out how you ask people to let me cut down their trees. Perhaps I could trade them some raw material cut from it or something finished...


----------

